

Redis-faina: a query analysis tool for Redis - mikeyk
http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/23132009381/redis-faina-a-query-analysis-tool-for-redis

======
ksri
Redis now has several scripts for various analysis. This is a right time to
build a user interface that clubs together all these various utilities.

1\. Query Analyzer based on Redis-faina, with the ability to grep only a
subset of commands or only inspect commands from a particular IP Address.

2\. Memory Analyzer based on Redis-rdb-tools

3\. Lua Script editor that allows you to "dry run" a script against your data.
There could also be a mode to revert the changes by using a combination of
dump and restore commands

4\. An Admin UI to visualize/inspect the data, something along the lines of
<http://www.servicestack.net/RedisAdminUI/AjaxClient/>

~~~
slowernet
5\. redis-stat from <https://github.com/antirez/redis-tools>

